# Fireview



## WOODBUTCHER (Oct 23, 2007)

Was organizing pictures from last season and I found a nice fireview shot of my oslo.

"The WoodButcher"


----------



## Corie (Oct 23, 2007)

That should probably be on the Jotul website!


----------



## Gunner (Oct 23, 2007)

NICE SHOT


----------



## scfa99 (Oct 23, 2007)

that picture gets my juices flowing for cold weather.  i can just feel the warmth from the photo.


----------



## Gunner (Oct 23, 2007)

SCFA said:
			
		

> that picture gets my juices flowing for cold weather.  i can just feel the warmth from the photo.



Hey, this is a family site :lol:


----------



## Metal (Oct 23, 2007)

I think my carpeted box I live in during the day just got warmer.


----------



## webbie (Oct 23, 2007)

So very nice.....well, it will go on this site! (and we get more visitors than the Jotul site!)


----------



## MrGriz (Oct 24, 2007)

That's a great shot!


----------



## titan (Oct 24, 2007)

Ver nice.Looks like it came off a Christmas card.The light and color in the firebox really stands out.


----------



## eba1225 (Oct 24, 2007)

Very nice, looks like a place to sit near and have a nice brandy and watch the flames.


----------



## tutu_sue (Oct 24, 2007)

What kind of camera do you have? That photo is well - picture perfect.


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Oct 24, 2007)

tutu_sue said:
			
		

> What kind of camera do you have? That photo is well - picture perfect.



Nikon D80 
Nikon 17-55
BogeyTripod

Last January as soon as UPS came, I whipped the camera out of the box and used some "AA" batteries looking for stuff too photograph and test my lenses....and of course My stove was the first thing I snapped a pic of.


----------



## tutu_sue (Oct 24, 2007)

Money well spent.  Very impressive.  I may have to have a talk with Santa.


----------

